# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  توان در سی شارپ

## aghaa_rezaa

سلام دوستان خوبید 

تا جایی که من میدونم در سی شارپ توان ^ وجود نداره و باید تابع اون رو فراخونی کرد 

من a و b  رو از ورودی میگیرم و به توان هم میخوام برسونم باید چیکار کنم راهنماییم کنین مرسی دوستان .

----------


## behnam124

آقا شما از این تابع استفاده کن

System.math.pow   (   a , b)

با این تابع پارامتر اول به توان پارامتر دوم میرسه

----------


## aghaa_rezaa

مرسی دوست عزیز اما چطور ازش استفاده کنم ؟
تو خروجی چطور نشونش بدم ؟

----------


## behnam124

ببین دوست عزیز
توابع ریاضی همشون نوع double برمیگردونن

حالا هر نوعی که خودتون میخواید به این روش تبدیل کنید

;(int x = (int)Math.Pow(5, 2

----------


## aghaa_rezaa

سلام دوست عزیز خوبی 

ممنون از پاسخت 

سوال دیگه ای داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنین 

ببین دوست من 
int i=4;
console.writ("  "); خوب حالا اگه بخوام فاصله رو به تعداد آی چاپ کنم اما از حلقه استفاده نکنم راهی داره ؟
ممنون

----------


## mahdi_7610

> سلام دوست عزیز خوبی 
> 
> ممنون از پاسخت 
> 
> سوال دیگه ای داشتم ممنون میشم کمک کنین 
> 
> ببین دوست من 
> int i=4;
> console.writ(" "); خوب حالا اگه بخوام فاصله رو به تعداد آی چاپ کنم اما از حلقه استفاده نکنم راهی داره ؟
> ممنون


اگه میخوای از حلقه استفاده نکنی خوب 4 بار دستور Console.Write(" "); را پشت سر هم بنویس

----------


## aghaa_rezaa

مرسی ممنون 

نه منظورم این بود که نمیشه تو دستور write  یه جوری نوشتش ؟
 :قلب:

----------


## daniel_0247

نکنه منظورت این کده : 
 MessageBox.Show("1\r\n" +"2\r\n" + "3\r\n" + "4\r\n");

----------

